# NIT Lgoic?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, so the Utes are still playing in the NIT and the fan base is all giddy over it. Yet, for the last several years, and especially the year BYU played in the championship NIT game a few years back, all we heard from the Ute fan is how crappy the NIT is and how pathetic it was that BYU fan was so excited for their team. The Utes fan bashed and belittled the NIT and mocked BYU fan excitement. Now, it seems to be OK and the mocking is that they are still playing and look at poor BYU. Strange.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah, look at poor BYU. BYU athletics have really tanked since they left the MWC. Maybe they should go back...

As for Utah, I still contend that they, too, would have been better served in the MWC. I haven't watched either of the NIT games. I am far from giddy about their football and bball performances in recent years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a Ute fan. I haven't watched any NIT games. I'm not giddy -- could care less about the NIT tournament. 

I guess it's all perspective.


I'm really excited for Saturday's MRGC Championship in Cedar City on Saturday! Go Flippin' Birds!! Let's turn all this in-coming blue to red!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is because those years Utah wasn't in the NIT and this year it is their only shot at post season.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Critter said:


> That is because those years Utah wasn't in the NIT and this year it is their only shot at post season.


OH.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Okay, so the Utes are still playing in the NIT and the fan base is all giddy over it.


Really?, this Utefan could care less and just noticed they are playing now. Tied at halftime, cool. St. Mary's is tough. To be honest, I don't know any Utefans in my circle of friends that has even brought it up in conversations.

Are you sure the statement isn't just cougarfan wishful thinking, hoping to take a shot at Utefans?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, they won. -*|*--*|*-

Thanks for letting me know they were playing tonight. 
A trip to New York is better than a kick to the shins, I suppose.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> A trip to New York is better than a kick to the shins, I suppose.


OR, being a BYU fan....!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a BYU grad and fan and find myself in agreement with most of the Ute fans on this thread. I think there was a bit too much sensitivity here.

But seriously, college basketball is pretty unbearable to watch for me anymore. Thank goodness for the Jazz!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Really?, this Utefan could care less and just noticed they are playing now. Tied at halftime, cool. St. Mary's is tough. To be honest, I don't know any Utefans in my circle of friends that has even brought it up in conversations.
> 
> Are you sure the statement isn't just cougarfan wishful thinking, hoping to take a shot at Utefans?


I guess I shouldn't put too much into the Utefan comments on other sites, then. And the way coach K was looking during the St. Mary's game, you'd have thought it was the national championship. I guess it would be hard playing a WCC team in a high school gym and then losing. Glad they pulled it out in overtime. Hopefully, they can win the whole thing and then act like it was no big deal--being the NIT and all.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, so the coach shouldn’t try to win a postseason game? Seriously....the Utes should try to win the NIT, and they should be **** proud of any win they get. Are you feeling exceptionally envious because the Cougs has underperformed yet again or what? Just because we as a fan base are not super excited about the NIT doesn’t mean the players shouldn’t treat it as a national championship! As a b-ball coach, I know I treat EVERY tournament game—state or preseason—as a big deal! And, even when we are knocked into the consolation bracket, I coach as if it were a huge deal because for the kids, it is!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it's good to see them win some games in the NIT. 
And, have some fun doing it. 
Can do nothing but help the program next time they are on the "bubble"


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Oh, so the coach shouldn't try to win a postseason game? Seriously....the Utes should try to win the NIT, and they should be **** proud of any win they get. Are you feeling exceptionally envious because the Cougs has underperformed yet again or what? Just because we as a fan base are not super excited about the NIT doesn't mean the players shouldn't treat it as a national championship! As a b-ball coach, I know I treat EVERY tournament game-state or preseason-as a big deal! And, even when we are knocked into the consolation bracket, I coach as if it were a huge deal because for the kids, it is!


I guess I find it funny how the last time Utah was in the NIT and lost the first game to Saint Mary's that it was because they (the players explanation) just couldn't get up playing a WCC team in a high school gym. And how they mock and belittle BYU for playing in that conference and all. Then this year because they are winning it's all of a sudden a different story. I would imagine had they lost the first game again it would have been that they just couldn't get up for it. I seriously hope they win the whole thing. I'd imagine if they win the whole thing they'd put a banner in the arena and talk about how the NIT is a great tournament for teams that were on the border of making the big dance.

Don't take it so personal. You don't need to project your own coaching experience on the Utefan. The utefans have said they can't get excited for it. That says enough.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Aren't the NIT wins the only post season wins for ANY 12-Pack teams?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Aren't the NIT wins the only post season wins for ANY 12-Pack teams?


Yep, but a couple of other teams besides the Utes won at least one NIT game. Not that the conference has a whole lot to brag about in hoops this year.

I do think I will watch tomorrow if I'm home. Should be fun and the Jazz aren't playing. Which I guess brings it back around to the cougarfans. What are you guys following right now besides taking a shot or two at Utefans? Are you stressing about Gonzaga being *Gonezaga* and bolting for the MWC next year? Without the Zags, the WCC are a pretty sorry lot, except for the Y and maybe St. Marys.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Yep, but a couple of other teams besides the Utes won at least one NIT game. Not that the conference has a whole lot to brag about in hoops this year.
> 
> I do think I will watch tomorrow if I'm home. Should be fun and the Jazz aren't playing. Which I guess brings it back around to the cougarfans. What are you guys following right now besides taking a shot or two at Utefans? Are you stressing about Gonzaga being *Gonezaga* and bolting for the MWC next year? Without the Zags, the WCC are a pretty sorry lot, except for the Y and maybe St. Marys.


Not really take shots at the utefan. Just pointing out the inconsistencies of their twisted minds. When BYU was in the championship NIT game a few years back, utefan blasted the Cougars for their excitement in being there claiming they would rather sit out than play in that lowly venue. When they lost to saint Mary's first round NIT a few years ago it was because they couldn't find the ability to get up for an NIT game in a high school gym. This year because they are winning it's a great place to play and "hey were still playing" and blah, blah, blah. Then U fans come on here and say they don't watch and they don't care about the NIT. Huh?

I'm glad for Gonzaga to move into the MWC. They've build into a great program. Because of the winning ways (against a weak schedule in high school gyms early on) they have become a great basketball destination for good recruits. Once they had some players, they were able to schedule some decent teams in the preseason.

Maybe BYU can stay in the WCC and do what Gonzaga has done. Of course, they'd have to step it up and not lose to some of the struggling programs in that league.

I'll be watching Utah play. I've been following BYU baseball a bit. I've kept an eye on what Tiger is doing now he has returned to tournament play. But once the weather really breaks, I'll be fly fishing a lot more, hiking and mountain biking and pretty much staying outdoors as much as possible.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This CougarFan doesn't care one bit about Cougar Basketball. I followed the Runnin' Utes when Jordan Loveridge played - he was the kid from West Jordan - went to high school with my son - and I followed him as a player because he is as good of a person as you'll find. So there was that.

But overall, I don't like college basketball. It is boring to watch. It is two teams playing zone defense, taking turns missing 3 point shots. I barely find the NBA watchable anymore since the script for most NBA games is to loaf until the final clock reads 3 minute left, and then play hard in between shooting foul shots. I follow the NCAA tournament because a friend runs a fun bracket pool that involves cash. But really, I don't watch the games. So, bottom line - 

Midges are coming off the Teton River today, and I don't have my 2018 fishing license yet. Dang it! On a side note, BuRec is already flushing out the South Fork to make room in Palisade for spring run off.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Well, they won! :-|O|-:-()/--*|*-*()*

One more to go. Listened to it on the radio as I was driving home. Hope to actually watch Thursday. Hope H&D doesn't hold it against me. 

2.


HighNDry said:


> Not really take shots at the utefan. Just pointing out the inconsistencies of their twisted minds. When BYU was in the championship NIT game a few years back, utefan blasted the Cougars for their excitement in being there claiming they would rather sit out than play in that lowly venue. When they lost to saint Mary's first round NIT a few years ago it was because they couldn't find the ability to get up for an NIT game in a high school gym. This year because they are winning it's a great place to play and "hey were still playing" and blah, blah, blah. Then U fans come on here and say they don't watch and they don't care about the NIT. Huh?


I think you spend too much time reading newspaper comment sections or sports radio. There is always some partisan imbecile popping off sufficiently to rile up the opposing fanbase. 10 minutes on the D news sports section comment section is enough for me to be annoyed by cougarfans for a week or two. I've sworn off reading them, but have a weak moment now and again.

3.


GaryFish said:


> But overall, I don't like college basketball. It is boring to watch. It is two teams playing zone defense, taking turns missing 3 point shots.


Yeah, I agree. The constant TV timeouts make even exciting tournament games nearly unwatchable. I have found I watch more NBA in recent years though.

4.


GaryFish said:


> Midges are coming off the Teton River today, and I don't have my 2018 fishing license yet. Dang it! On a side note, BuRec is already flushing out the South Fork to make room in Palisade for spring run off.


Whats the matter with you?  Go get them! However, I don't have much room to talk, but the "bobber" (nymph rod for everyone else) might make an appearance by the end of the week.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I've been following BYU baseball a bit.


I try to follow both BYU and the U in baseball. But that's just because of our local kids (Keaton Kringlen - BYU, Rykker Tom - UofU). It's fun to see these kids succeed. Keaton grew up across the street from my parents, and Rykker's dad and uncles all played sports with us growing up. It's pretty cool to see our kids out-perform what we did.
Both kids are studs.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I played a bunch of baseball/softball, and a little basketball against Keatons dad - Bill. 
It is good to see him doing well at BYU. 
It is too bad Bill never got to see it. 
Cancer stinks for sure.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Not really take shots at the utefan. Just pointing out the inconsistencies of their twisted minds. When BYU was in the championship NIT game a few years back, utefan blasted the Cougars for their excitement in being there claiming they would rather sit out than play in that lowly venue. When they lost to saint Mary's first round NIT a few years ago it was because they couldn't find the ability to get up for an NIT game in a high school gym. This year because they are winning it's a great place to play and "hey were still playing" and blah, blah, blah. Then U fans come on here and say they don't watch and they don't care about the NIT. Huh?
> 
> I'm glad for Gonzaga to move into the MWC. They've build into a great program. Because of the winning ways (against a weak schedule in high school gyms early on) they have become a great basketball destination for good recruits. Once they had some players, they were able to schedule some decent teams in the preseason.
> 
> ...


The whole reason I ever became a Utah fan was because of the annoying BYU fans around me as I was a kid. Don't think for a second that many BYU fans are not just as inconsistent as any Ute fans. Though I am certainly not overly enthused with the Utes going to the NIT, I hope they win it. Coming out on top of any post season tournament is an accomplishment.

By the way, this whole thread wreaks of a BYU fan trying to undermine any success Utah gets. And, FWIW, I always root for BYU except when they play any of the other Utah schools.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> The whole reason I ever became a Utah fan was because of the annoying BYU fans around me as I was a kid. Don't think for a second that many BYU fans are not just as inconsistent as any Ute fans. Though I am certainly not overly enthused with the Utes going to the NIT, I hope they win it. Coming out on top of any post season tournament is an accomplishment.
> 
> By the way, this whole thread wreaks of a BYU fan trying to undermine any success Utah gets. And, FWIW, I always root for BYU except when they play any of the other Utah schools.


Just stirring the pot a bit. It does go both ways. The demise of BYU football and to a degree basketball does leave Y fans with pot stirring as their only entertainment option. Hopefully, the good weather will allow for more outdoor pursuits and I can leave these dreaded boards (bored(s).


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought it was appropriate to chime in here late and just say BYU sucks.

*GO UTES*


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where do you want them to go to?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Critter said:


> Where do you want them to go to?


BYU


----------

